# Happy Birthday Sissy 12/17!



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Hope you have a great birthday!

Amanda & Dora


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Happy Birthday Sissy!!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Happy Birthday to you, Sissy!!!


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Happy Birthday, Sissy.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Happy Birthday, Sissy


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Happy Birthday Sissy! Hope you get lots of extra belly rubs today! arty:


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Sissy! :kiss: Gucci sends over some kisses and says you are sweetie and must insist on being spoiled rotten and doted on ALL day long, make that a week..yep, celebrate for a FULL week! You deserve it! :grouphug:
love,
Kara + Guch!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Happy birthday Sissy.









Hope mommy has all sorts of good things planned for you today.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Happy Birthday Sissy

Riely & Monte send over lots of birthday kisses.


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2007)

Happy Birthday Sissy....


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

*Happy Birthday Sissy!* Pablo sends you sweet kisses and so do I!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Happy birthday Sissy!


----------



## abuelashavanese (Mar 26, 2007)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Birthday puppy kisses to Sissy!!!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Laurie, not to hijack the thread but I love, love, love your signature photo.


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Happy Birthday Sissy!! Tessa sends lots of birthday :kiss: and :hug:


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Awe!!! 

Thanks guys!

Sissy is "3" years old today. She is just the best.

We are going to celebrate tomorrow. 

I have just been swamped lately. Moved my son to Texas :hurt:

DH is home recovering - he had a minor surgery.

We have had an ice storm with no electricity for days and then a snow storm.

AND I will have Christmas at my house next week.

I said just let the fun keep coming!!!!!

Even though we have had all of that - I am just thankful for my family and friends. I love the Havanese Forum and love all of you guys.

I am so thankful for Sissy - she has been the best friend ever!!!!


HAPPY BIRTHDAY SISSY!!!!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

What a beautiful princess with her tiara on!


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2007)

Marie,

What a beautiful third birthday portrait! :biggrin1:


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY to Sissy!!!!! 

Aw, Marie, that is one sweet photo of our birthday girl! it sounds like you have TONS on your plate these days. Hope you get through the holidays o.k., hon.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Happy Birthday Sissy!!


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

_Sissy! Hope you have a happy birthday!_


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

A crown for a birthday princess  How sweet!


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

*Hope you had a wonderful birthday Sissy. arty: :cheer2:*


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY SISSY![/SIZE


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

arty::cheer2:Happy Birthday Sissy!:cheer2:arty:

Hope your day was filled with fun and good friends!

Wanda


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Ohh...I LOVE that Picture! The tiara and red dress is so fitting on Sissy! I hope you can relax soon, I certainly know what you mean about not enough time in the day! lol

Hugs
Kara and Gucci!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

:juggle::juggle::juggle: Happy Birthday Sissy! :juggle::juggle::juggle:

:drama:What a great birthday picture in her crown!Very pretty indeed!:drama:


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

What a sweet picture of the birthday girl!
Happy Birthday Sissy!!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Happy birthday Sissy. 
I love the picture where she is wearing a tiara.


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Thanks everyone!

Sissy had a great day - she spent the day with DH and me and that's her fav thing to do.

Just wondering - Sissy had to get her Bordatella shot today. 

I asked the vet about a place on Sissy's back close to the tail. It is about the size of a quarter - dark in color - the hair looks like it is growing back (like it had been gone at one time) I noticed this about a month ago and thought it was skin discoloration. He looked at it under a black light and didn't see anything. Not ring worm, no bacteria. He thinks it might have been a hot spot at one time and now the hair is growing back. He said sometimes where a hot spot has been the skin will discolor.

This is not my regular vet and frankly don't like this vet. So I will ask my regular vet next time. He said nothing to worry about.

Have any of you had skin discoloration after a hot spot? I don't remember her having a hot spot.


----------

